# Parsifal - at the cinema



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

http://www.cineworld.co.uk/whatson/6380

Parsifal - Royal Opera Live
Starring
Gerald Finley, Rene Pape, Simon O'Neill, Angela Denoke, Willard White

Director
Antonio Pappano

Just booked to watch this at my local cinema.
This will be the first time I've watched a live event at the cinema and I am extremely excited. It will also be the first time I've gone to watch an opera for about 12 years.

Anyone else in the UK going to this or has anyone been to any other cinema screenings?


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

I was thinking about booking for the Met Cosi at the BFI imax. Depends on what I'm doing in April.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm seeing it in a Malta cinema on Wednesday 18th.

Providing you have a nice comfortable seat and a good sound system then you're sure to have a good evening.

Having said that I've just returned from a failed cinema visit to see La Traviata from La Scala due to a technical glitch, so the technology is not failsafe. And I've seen 'blocky' renditions of other live transmissions. Maybe seeing it the following night would be more reliable method, but most seem to prefer the actual live method.


----------



## Gizmo (Mar 28, 2013)

Please post what you think of it. My cinema is showing it Jan 8 and Jan 12. I looked at a couple reviews and I have doubts about the actual 'production' with metal chairs, a hospital bed and that big box.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

I know my local is showing it on 18th Dec. don't think I could sit through five hours of Wagnerian pseudo-religion despite the glories of some of the music. In any case I'm watching Falstaff from the Met on the 14th. Don't know why they show these things so close together.

I looked up this review of Parsifal. Why don't directors at least give us something resembling what Wagner intended?

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/music/opera/10486750/Parsifal-Royal-Opera-House-review.html


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

DavidA said:


> I know my local is showing it on 18th Dec. don't think I could sit through five hours of Wagnerian pseudo-religion despite the glories of some of the music. In any case I'm watching Falstaff from the Met on the 14th. Don't know why they show these things so close together.
> 
> I looked up this review of Parsifal. Why don't directors at least give us something resembling what Wagner intended?
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/music/opera/10486750/Parsifal-Royal-Opera-House-review.html


I did read that review and am starting to wonder what I've let myself in for.
At least I can enjoy listening to the music without interruptions from kids and barking dogs.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

A contrasting review; http://www.ft.com/cms/s/2/10b3afd6-5b39-11e3-848e-00144feabdc0.html#axzz2n9znbBGb


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

MagneticGhost said:


> I did read that review and am starting to wonder what I've let myself in for.
> At least I can enjoy listening to the music without interruptions from kids and barking dogs.


Don't worry about my tetchiness You have a great time!

Just notice the Met production of a Falstaff I'm going to see a new updated version instead of the Zeferrelli. A bit of pain although the reviews are very good. I think Falstaff to be one of the greatest of all operas, almost up to the Mozart / da Ponte operas. Looking forward to it.


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

Well it was nothing short of sensational.
The leads were all fantastic.
Special mention goes to Denoke's Kundry. The Act ii seduction scene was quite simply breathtaking.
And Pappano and his Orchestra were lush from beginning to end. Faultless! 
I am buzzing. How to get myself to sleep for work in 7 hours I don't know.

Live cinema relay is the way forward. I will definitely go to another one in the future.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

I enjoyed it, in an almost empty cinema in Malta. The sound and picture quality and filming was excellent.

Act I really played up the pain aspect, very well acted. I have to agree that Act II was wonderful, and Denoke did a great job throughout. Overall I liked the production except for a quibble about the direction and setting of the Act I Good Friday music. The presentation with Simon Callow (nearly wrote Cowell there!) was a nice feature for cinema audiences.

I didn't like the Wimbledon-style shout outs at the beginning of Act III. Shame on them. Poor etiquette, particularly at such an opera.

Here's a question for Magnetic Ghost "Live cinema relay is the way forward", it's something I've been pondering since last week when the La Scala La Traviata failed to happen in my cinema, due to transmission/reception problems. To see the latest productions is a undoubtedly a great thing, but I'd happily see them recorded a few days later and know that there wouldn't be any technical issues. I guess it opens up a whole big issue about recording and copyright.


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

Alexander said:


> I enjoyed it, in an almost empty cinema in Malta. The sound and picture quality and filming was excellent.
> 
> Act I really played up the pain aspect, very well acted. I have to agree that Act II was wonderful, and Denoke did a great job throughout. Overall I liked the production except for a quibble about the direction and setting of the Act I Good Friday music. The presentation with Simon Callow (nearly wrote Cowell there!) was a nice feature for cinema audiences.
> 
> ...


There were only a few glitches at my performance - and although it would be nice to have these ironed out, there was something about being part of a live event that would be missing if you were watching a recording. That sense of a worldwide shared experience. 
There were only about 20 people in my cinema, which was a shame. They were all over 60 too. I was the youngest by 20 years 
If it was a recording, then I might have well been watching at home.

I didn't mind the shouts at the beginning of Act III. It's only what people do at the proms. And in this case, a sort of well done to the maestro and orchestra in recognition for their stamina. It added to that live feeling. Everyone was very quiet once the music started.

To sum up. I think it's very unlikely that I could spare a day off to go and watch an opera of that length in London whilst I have a young family. But for £13 I got close to the real thing. In some ways better because I also got close-ups, Simon Callow, the lovely Suzie Klein, and an insightful discussion/rehearsal with Pappano and O'Neill. 
Oh - and the ROH microphones weren't picking up the guy with Acute Emphysema who always has a coughing fit in the really quiet bits.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

I didn't see the Parsifal but the Met Falstaff was sensational. This does give opera lovers the chance to see things they probably couldn't afford otherwise. There was a minor transmission glitch in Falstaff but only for a few seconds. I don't know how many went to see Parsifal but Falstaff was well attended.
There are quite a few transmissions of opera / ballet / theatre coming up early next year, including Cosi fan Tutte, Don Giovanni, Ruselka, manon, and a broadcast of Coriolanus from the National Theatre.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

I am most looking forward to Prince Igor and Werther from the Met (we don't get broadcasts from any other houses)


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

mamascarlatti said:


> I am most looking forward to Prince Igor and Werther from the Met (we don't get broadcasts from any other houses)


Oooo! What's the date for Prince Igor?


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

Prince Igor doesn't come around too often because of the costs of hiring/costuming 100+ performers...but when done right, it can be a lot of fun.

The final 12mins of Act 2 is alone; worth the price of admission.


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

Just been looking up the met season
And calamity upon calamity (please excuse the hyperbole), Cineworld are scaling back their met opera commitments and none of next years Met performances are going to be shown in my town.
Absolutely gutted. Having only just discovered the concept, my choices are being whittled away. 

I'll try and get to The ROH Don Giovanni. But very disappointed having earmarked Rusalka and Prince Igor that I won't be able to see them :-(


----------



## Gizmo (Mar 28, 2013)

Magnetic Ghost, 

Thanks for information on Parsifal. I am glad you enjoyed it. I saw the Met's version last year. 

Sorry you won't be able to see Prince Igor and Rusalka. 

I been going through the same type of thing with the companies and theaters that show opera. The cinema had some listed from ROH and La Scala then they disappeared. The cinema chain decided not to show them from one company, but then switched to another that is showing some from ROH. They are recorded performances.
I do get to see all of HD Live from the Met which is from another cinema chain.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

MagneticGhost said:


> Just been looking up the met season
> And calamity upon calamity (please excuse the hyperbole), Cineworld are scaling back their met opera commitments and none of next years Met performances are going to be shown in my town.


Is it practical to get to another cinema? There's a lot more than just Cineworld.


----------

